# Making Everest gorgeous on the G19



## EnergyFX (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Everest 5.02 running on the new Logitech G19 keyboard.  Props to the Everest team for promptly adding full support to the color LCD on the G19.

Of course... all the Everest utility provides is data.  Building the screen like this takes a bit of graphics work on the user end.  It's pretty simple.  Just a .bmp file serving as a "wallpaper" and then positioned and sized the everest readouts to fit where I want them.  Everest provides 4 pages to display the info on.  What you see below is my main page with general info and a page I built exclusively for a ton of GPU data.  I plan to still build a page for additional CPU and Memory info as well as a Motherboard/Liquid System page.

Enjoy.


----------



## Frick (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, that's really nice.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jul 21, 2009)

FYI, attached is the file I made for the main screen... in case anyone else wants to do the same.

For Everest it needs to be a .bmp.  TPU apparently converts bitmaps into png files during uploading, so you will have to convert it back to a bitmap before using.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jul 21, 2009)

Frick said:


> Wow, that's really nice.



Judging by the quote in your sig... I'll take that as a helluba compliment.


----------



## Mesusah (Jul 28, 2009)

I downloaded and now use your homemade first page for the G19. Looks really nice! Gave the LCD a new dimension  If you have finished something for the last 3 pages fell free to share. Cheers!


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow...that looks uber cool.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 28, 2009)

Doesnt the screen require its own power source? Very pretty though.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 28, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Doesnt the screen require its own power source? Very pretty though.



Has a double cable coming out the back, one for USB, the other to connect up to a power transformer plug.

Means that it can run and power two USB 2.0 ports instead of only 1.1 on the G15 due to power restrictions.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 6, 2009)

Mesusah said:


> I downloaded and now use your homemade first page for the G19. Looks really nice! Gave the LCD a new dimension  If you have finished something for the last 3 pages fell free to share. Cheers!



Glad you like it.  I plan to draw up the other pages in the future.  I'm a bit sidetracked with another project right now.  I plan for page 2 to be all CPU info, page 3 to be memory and MB info, and page 4 is for GPUs.  I already have the GPU page up and running.  I'll attach the file for the background.  It is kind of specific to my computer but you can modify it with just about any graphics software (even MS Paint if that's all you have).


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 6, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Has a double cable coming out the back, one for USB, the other to connect up to a power transformer plug.
> 
> Means that it can run and power two USB 2.0 ports instead of only 1.1 on the G15 due to power restrictions.



Correct, the double cable is fused together though, so it might as well be only one cable... albeit a big cable. The powered USB capability is great!!!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 18, 2010)

I've had a couple of PMs asking for my G19 profiles.  I want to clarify that these are only background images.  You have to spend the time and effort within Everest itself to get all the data to align and display the way you see it in the photos.

Also, don't forget the background images need to be converted to .bmp files to be used in Everest.  TPU automaticaly converts image files to .png format when they are uploaded to the forum.  I believe something as simple as MS Paint can convert it back to .bmp with no loss in color or pixel integrity. 

Lemme know if you need any help.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

i just want logitech to release the damn LCD without needing a keyboard or speakers to come with it...


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking very nice - now i regret not getting the G15 but the G11 instead


----------



## Hockster (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't think the G15 does color, mine doesn't. You need the $200+ G19.


----------



## Voxicles (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Folks, new here, just wanted to throw a pic up of what I did up with everest on the g19.  I kinda used the OP's format, just did some different stuff.  I wish more than anything they'd implement webkit availability, but I know that the app is just for everest   I'm having a hard time doing something iwth the top of the screen, so for now it's jsut time and date (That's where I'd put my webkit server slider if it were available with this 'app')






-Vox


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 9, 2010)

man my g15 sucks compaired to that.  that new lcd is awesome.


----------



## s4ndr0 (Sep 9, 2010)

how did you make the photos of the g19 screen.. the pics of my nikon cam are always blurred without flash.. and with it u can't see the lcd :shadedshu


----------



## bacardee (Dec 23, 2010)

*Mine *


----------

